# Kim Kardashian kracht mit Stuhl zusammen



## Mandalorianer (3 März 2011)

*Kim Kardashian kracht mit Stuhl zusammen
​*

*Schadenfreude ist manchmal doch die schönste Freude. Wer sich im Alltag von einer Kamera begleiten lässt, muss damit rechnen, dass auch peinliche Momente festgehalten werden. So erging es Reality-Star Kim Kardashian. In der letzten Folge von „Kim And Kourtney Take New York” sahen Millionen Fans, wie der Kurvenstar einen Stuhl zum Krachen brachte.​*


​
Das Malheur passierte Kim in ihrer neuen Dash-Boutique an der Ostküste. Sie wollte sich eigentlich nur einen Überblick verschaffen, wie es mit den Umbauarbeiten vorangeht. Vielleicht sollte das Mobiliar gleich mit ausgewechselt werden.

Als sich die steinreiche 30-Jährige auf einen der modernen Stühle setzen wollte, brachte sie das Teil zu Bruch und landete prompt auf ihrem Allerwertesten. Der Schreck war groß, ihr Gesicht mit weit aufgerissenem Mund sprach Bände. Wer hätte gedacht, dass Kims Po sich einmal so praktisch als Polster in der Not erweisen würde…


*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (3 März 2011)

wo solch ein Hintern gewaltig will walten, da kann doch kein klein' Stühlchen halten  :thx:


----------



## Franky70 (3 März 2011)

Ich mußte sofort an den Sack Reis in China denken...


----------



## Nordic (3 März 2011)

Das kommt dabei heraus wenn man so eine Dicke Kiste hat!!


----------



## Punisher (3 März 2011)

Der Arsch hat ein gewaltiges Eigengewicht


----------

